# Leaf removal



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I float track on gravel and run battery power. In the past I used the blowing end of a shop vac to move leaves but it had maybe a little too much power and was a pain to move around. All these 200 MPH gas powered or plug in leaf blowers seem like they would move the gravel as well as the leaves.

A battery operated leaf blower would hopefully be a little less powerful and would move only the leaves and not the gravel. Does anyone have any experience with this, and any suggestions on good (or bad) brands? I saw one that advertised 2 speeds, but of course forgot which brand it was.

the other Rodney


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I sweep the track with a broom or rake the track if there are a lot of leaves. Usually my pass with the Scoth brite green pad on a dry wall sander clears the track. Yes, a powerful blower can and will blow the ballast. If you want a blower look for one with variable speeds. I don't know if they are out there, but they could be.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a very nice one, variable speed, but expensive, Stihl. I have all their battery systems.

Brushless motors for longevity, light weight. Big lithium ion fast charge batteries, blowers need a lot of current.

I love it, but it is $$. To get the battery, charger, and the blower itself, about $700. I have the hedgers, trimmer, lawn mower, and a couple of batteries, very pleased, and the variable speed on a blower is a must.

Greg


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like a ride on.








But maybe can afford this.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

This works great, as it polishes the rail head.
http://www.reindeerpass.com/rail-kleen.aspx


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

You could also build one of these.










Doc Watson


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I picked up an inexpensive basic electric leaf blower a couple of years ago.
I use it in the *vacuum mode* to remove leaves and I find that it is not powerful enough to pick up the ballast. The only drawback is that I need to run extension cords from the back of the garage. Maybe a cordless would be better. Gas powered maybe too powerful. Oh, and it can be a dusty experience so goggles and a face mask are required.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a battery powered leaf blower, Black and Decker. Works pretty good, you just have to keep it up so it blows the leaf and not the ballast.

Don


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Don, I found that the vacuum mode works best. Yes, you have to carry the collection bag around but the ballast stays in place and the leaves are permanently removed, not just blown to another area.


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Toro*

I have a Toro Ultra electric blower. Variable speed and less than $100. I love it.
http://www.toro.com/en-us/homeowner/yard-tools/blowers-vacs/Pages/Series.aspx?sid=BlowersVacs


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is just a blower, no vac.


Don


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

docwatsonva said:


> You could also build one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems that the bilge blower would use a lot of current.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I have a very nice one, variable speed, but expensive, Stihl. I have all their battery systems.
> 
> Brushless motors for longevity, light weight. Big lithium ion fast charge batteries,
> 
> ...


Do they have a "mini" hedge trimmer in their assemblage?


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Most of what a leaf blower would get used for would be close enough to the house to run an extension cord, but then would have to keep the extension cord from getting on the wrong side of a tree and having to backtrack.

I'll be going to Wally World in a few days to check out what they have on hand, then will google to see about features and reviews. I'm guessing that battery power will cost a little more but the convenience and versatility may be worth it. Also, I don't need a full system like Greg's - just enough to get leaves off of the ROW in the fall. Either plug in or battery, variable speed (or a lower top speed) is what I'll be looking for.

the other Rodney


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a cheap corded one, variable speed. Haven't tried it in vacuum mode yet, but as I put more gravel down I'll try that out. 

Because of that and the occasional use of power tools (e,g., string trimmer, circular saw, sawzall) around the layout, I just finished installing several new GFCI-protected weatherproof outlets. However, the wire & hardware ain't cheap! So if you're already converging on a particular battery-type system of tools, using the same battery & charger, I'd really consider that.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Is there a build thread on that blower car? Hadn't seen that before, pretty intriguing.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's an idea:
https://youtu.be/AkLZjsraahI?t=16m28s

Either click the link or jump to 16:28


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I just looked up "bilge blower," so now I know what that is. Being a landlubber, never heard of it before.

So now I'm pondering this idea. Starts with getting two of these,

http://www.amazon.com/Attwood-Blowe...sim_200_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0F8QQ2959GX843RPV56A

Incorporating them (vertically) with this sort of water car design,










And putting in a cheap decoder, for variable speed & blow/vac.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I use an electric leaf blower followed up with a shop vac


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy, No, I haven't posted a build on MLS but let me give a brief description.

The track blower car uses a G Scale Graphics Basic Critter control, a 12v. bilge fan, and a 12v. NMh 4 ampere hour battery. Here are a couple of other photos.

The fan unit I used:










The power setup:










The blower setup: The tip of the blower is from an old B&D electric leaf blower.









I can only run it at half speed, otherwise it would remove ballast. On a full charge, I have yet to run out of power during a regular cleaning.

Doc


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's pretty slick Doc. Nice and simple. Have you tried an experiment to see if vacuuming is less disturbing to ballast than blowing?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy,
I did try to vacuum using my regular electric leaf blower and found that it sucked up the ballast. The advantage of a variable speed blower is that you can set it to blow leaves and not ballast. Another important factor is the angle of the nozzle. If it's too shallow, it doesn't get down between the rails. Too steep and it can remove ballast no matter what the velocity.

Doc


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

OK Doc, thanks very much for those findings. 

Seems like you have a lot of info for great thread. So if you're so inclined, I'd like to encourage you to start one on your method.

Back to other solutions, whatever the delivery method for forced-air cleaning for track and roadbed, seems to me that the variables we're speaking of include...


Direction of air flow (blow vs. vac)
Velocity or air flow 
Angle of air flow 
Static/dynamic control of any of the above (set and forget, vs. variable when running)
Affect of distance of source (rail-mounted, vs. manually-held)

Cliff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a Toro at HD that goes either way. Suck or Blow. I run it off a 100 ft extension cord. It was not all the pricy. But it will suck up leaves and munch them

Maybe the suck mode will be easier on your ballast. 

JJ


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a gas powered leaf vacuum that mulches the leaves for the compost pile. Getting ready to switch to an electric because the two cycle engines they put on these things just don't last. Maybe the battery technology will get good enough so they will have cordless soon.


----------

